# Subs wanted Akron, Oh



## Steve Brubaker (Feb 1, 2005)

looking for subs with own truck in Akron, Ohio, all commercial. Also looking for new employees to drive my trucks and shovel walks. 330-867-7424


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

You're not of the Brubaker Pub family are you???? I think I paid for that Mercedes that Nancy?? drove.............


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Steve Brubaker;427700 said:


> looking for subs with own truck in Akron, Ohio, all commercial. Also looking for new employees to drive my trucks and shovel walks. 330-867-7424


 How much work do you have. is it straight plowing, or salting also. thanks


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

where at in akron?


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

framer1901;428525 said:


> You're not of the Brubaker Pub family are you???? I think I paid for that Mercedes that Nancy?? drove.............


Mercedes?? How about the red and blue Ford GT 40's????


----------



## Steve Brubaker (Feb 1, 2005)

Burkartsplow;428605 said:


> How much work do you have. is it straight plowing, or salting also. thanks


I have plowing and salting. Almost all of my accounts need salt to so you can make money both ways. I also have 30 tons of bulk salt at my shop or my other subs buy their own 80 pound bagged salt and I pay them per bag. I pay per location not hourly so the more you plow the more you make.Call me 330-867-7424


----------



## Steve Brubaker (Feb 1, 2005)

KGRlandscapeing;431061 said:


> where at in akron?


15 miles North, East, South and West of Akron. We go to Canton, Mogador, Hudson and Medina. But most accounts are in Akron and all need plowing and salting. I pay per location.Call me 330-867-7424


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

my couzin or i may call u this afternoon. on the north side of akron what type of places do u have? if u dont wanna type 440 781 7888 i am kevin or my couzin is joe 330-931-1978


----------



## overdhill1 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have three new trucks. Reliable equipment and experienced drivers.

Scott Hill
330 329-0116
[email protected]


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

three new trucks and your that desperate for work? youve hit every akron post in here , what gives dude?


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

message left no response, no response left on plowsite. looks like you have reliabilty issues.


----------



## jarbiz (Dec 5, 2008)

I am in Fairlawn. I also have Meyer spreader so salting is no problem. I am pretty flexible for scheduling right now. Let me know what you have. [email protected] (330)620-1051


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

dont worry he wont respond


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

You get the "no response" a lot on this site. To hell with plown snow, they could melt it with all the hot air they blow around.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

lol: im startin to realize that. ive been havin good luck with this site previously but so much anymore ??? nope


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

if u guys didnt notice this post was from last fall i talkd to the guy he had it pretty much squared away but give him a call he might need something this year ya never know


----------

